# Mid south shooters supply



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Mid South have there 17 hmr ammo on sale----$9.99 box of 50, 17gr v-max and 20gr xtp for $10.10--thats a great price. 16.00 plus here at Gander MTN--- www.midsouthshooters.com


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up Swampbuck


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Sportsman's Warehouse here has them for $12.99 before tax. Will check shipping to see if it's worth it. Thanks for the info though swampy.


----------

